# My chickens will not be afraid of noise!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

We have our two brooders set up on the dining room table. I can say that if I have chickens that are skittish when if comes to noise I will be shocked! Between my 5 year old, my 18 month old and the vacuum cleaner I am sure they are hearing enough of it! 

Anyone else ever have their chicks grow up around hustle and bustle?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol I have the chicks, younger ducklings, goslings, and turkey poults in the livingroom. The older ducklings are in the bathtub. We're a family of 5 in 925sq ft lol, so yeah its noisy all day. I vacuum daily, the dog is always checking them out, the cat sits on top of one of the brooders ,and my kids are constantly opening the cages and taking chicks out to play with. It gets pretty nuts around here.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Our brooder started out in our dining room. The kids hands and faces were constantly in there and the chicks were exposed to all our daily sounds. The chickens are outside now and the true test was all those thunderstorms we had yesterday. They hung out all day in the covered run without a problem. I assumed they'd hide in the coop. So either I have 4 deaf pullets, or exposing them to loud noises from day 1 makes a difference. 
My neighbor bought her chicks at the exact same time as I did-they're all on the same receipt actually. She kept hers in a brooder in her basement and she has no children. Her chickens are very skittish and flighty- same breeds as I have. So yes, I really believe the environment in which they are raised has influence on how docile and friendly they become.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine have the train twice a day or night.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow that's close! We used to live near train tracks but not that close and it was crazy loud! I've been letting my kids gently touch the chicks with me a few times a day as they are going to have to coexist outside. I hope all my efforts make for loving cuddly birds that want to be around us!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> Mine have the train twice a day or night.


Mine have deal with trains too, but they are 1/4 mile away and all day every day.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine are used to hanging around out by us and with us in the garage while we're working on cars. Tillie happily goes to sleep in my arms even with the air rachet going. Lilah loves to ride on the rider lawn mower with me.


----------

